# :'( what to do?!



## alesha (Apr 18, 2015)

Okay, I've bn playing since release of acnl and now I hardly play on it. What should I do?

A, sell it
C, wait until my hunger for acnl grows back
N, give it to my brother
L, treasure it
 ac, wait for the next ac
Nl, PLAY ON IT STRAIGHT AWAY!!!!!

Thnx,
♥ alesha

- - - Post Merge - - -

X
Now post


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Personally, I'd give it to a younger sibling.


----------



## matt (Apr 18, 2015)

C wait until hunger grows back...which it will


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

C! I fell out of love with ACNL for a while, but one day I suddenly got back into it and now I've been playing it forever! Sometimes resetting helps people rekindle their love if that's something you'd be interested in. But it's better to have it and not want it, then to sell it or give it away and then when your love for ACNL comes back you'll be sad that you did!


----------



## alesha (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> C! I fell out of love with ACNL for a while, but one day I suddenly got back into it and now I've been playing it forever! Sometimes resetting helps people rekindle their love if that's something you'd be interested in. But it's better to have it and not want it, then to sell it or give it away and then when your love for ACNL comes back you'll be sad that you did!



5-8 more c votes and I will, thnx for the advice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> C wait until hunger grows back...which it will



I might... 5-8more votes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Electric said:


> Personally, I'd give it to a younger sibling.



9 more of that vote


----------



## Azza (Apr 18, 2015)

C. If you give it away/sell it you'll regret it


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 18, 2015)

I wouldnt give it away or sell unles syou had an extra copy, You will probably find a use for it someway. Keep it xD


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 18, 2015)

Save it!
I agree with the others, you will regret giving it away or selling it! <3


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 18, 2015)

N, as I bet a sibling would enjoy it! Plus you guys could discuss the game and such... It'd probably be lots of fun!


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 18, 2015)

Id wait until the hunger of wanting to play the game returns so that when you want to play it again you dont regret selling it


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

C. Save it... you can always restart your town fresh and do something completely different with your town


----------



## jfstalkertje (Apr 18, 2015)

save it for later!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

I would say C as well.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 18, 2015)

Noooooo! Whatever you do, don't sell it, you'll only regret it later on D: I'd wait it out until you get the crave again, or give it to a sibling(but they might end up resetting).


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

This happens to me. Usually the hunger comes back and I get into it like if I were barely starting the game.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

Option C. Everyone gets tired of games eventually, maybe you just need a break from it. If you do give it to your sibling they might start talking about it making you want to play it again.


----------



## Lorrie186 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ni


----------



## Quill (Apr 22, 2015)

Definitely C. Everytime I've ever sold a game/console I've _always_ ended up regretting it at some point


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 23, 2015)

C is what I always do. I just have some periods of time that I don't play at all and some periods that I'm totally addicted again.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

You can always wait until you want to play again. I'd know, as I didn't touch my own game since first of January and only now thought about playing a bit again.


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

C and N are both good options.
i'd suggest you save it though. you never know when that "hunger" strikes back.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe it's best to take and break and when you feel like animal crossing has more to offer you come back again.


----------

